# MTA Convention



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Gil,

Turkey would be great if someone volunteers to cook it. Not sure how it should be prepaired. I'm more of a fish and venison guy in the cooking department. You talking just the breast or the whole bird?

Joe


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I can cook the turkey breast ... but one would not be near enough. I helped cook some up at the Wi convention last year. Cut the breast into 1"cubes, wrap with 1/2 slice of bacon, put on a skwer, and alternate with water chestnuts, grill to perfection. Man was it good. I swear Paul Dobbins ate 1/2 a tray as he was waiting in line ... he kept stealing them from my platter as I took them off the grill,


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

what I have.it wont feed everyone,well just have to eat more fish. O darn.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Joe,

Sorry i didnt get a hold of you while i was down that way. Thurs and Fri was spent setting up for the 4th. Lol and well i dont remember much of the 4th and sunday was spent trying to get back to normal. 


We should be heading out here soon and trying to get some salmon for the fry. I may even try to get a couple big northerns to cook up that is some very good meat.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*hey am i invited to this massive cookout? i know i drove the cooks nuts trying to help, but thats the kind of guy i am. joe... you getting enough wallys for the dinner? what can i bring? its comin up fast. need to make plans... :yikes:*


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

been wonderin what happened to you. aint seen a post from you in a long bit. bring what you can, stay as long as you like. you goin to lima? Ill be there from tuesday till late saturday nite. maybe longer,from what I hear Im gona be a busy boy. Its gotta be better than worken. type at you later..................................................gil turner.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> *hey am i invited to this massive cookout? i know i drove the cooks nuts trying to help, but thats the kind of guy i am. joe... you getting enough wallys for the dinner? what can i bring? its comin up fast. need to make plans... :yikes:*


 Where you been Boy??? Thought you got eaten by one of them gators down there ... either that or you think your too good for us poor folk now that you have that new boat.:lol:

Course, you did shag those traps I was trying to buy on Tman.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

hahahha no , you guys, i will never be good enough for YOU guys..  anyways, been busy with ADC work and also working at the golf course killin time in between trapping rodents. i look forward to the convention. you let me know what to bring, and it will be there... i think? count me in.. cant wait! ed,... i took those traps from 22 hornet from ya.. sorry bud.. maybe i can sell them back to ya? :yikes:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> ed,... i took those traps from 22 hornet from ya.. sorry bud.. maybe i can sell them back to ya? :yikes:


 Hmmmm ... might have to get a NEW ebay sign on then.:lol::lol:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

as i type this im a short distance from the escanaba convention site, thinking about conventions of course. just got my butt handed to me at the casino as usuall. road trip is almost over and heading back home tomorrow. perfect day up here in the UP. :help::coolgleam


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Dang Wig should of let me know you were gonna be up here. I would of meet ya at the Casino. Could of had a drink or 2 lol.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Wiggidy Wiggidy Wack!!!! How have you been buddy. Haven't heard from you in awhile. You are living a charmed life. Winters in Florida and summer vacations to the UP. You are a lucky man.

As far as your contribution to the cook out. I'll make it easy for ya. No cooking or prep work involved. We could use some oil for the fryers to cook the fish and taters in. If you can swing that let me know. If not anything is good. Just the company in the cooking arena is welcome.:lol:

Joe


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

* you got it... what kind of oil do you want? count on me.. also how much should i get? let me know and it will be there. how's the fishin over there joe?
and rob, dang.. we kind of played it by ear while we were up there and wasnt sure if we were goin to escanaba until the car landed there. did alot of drving around, the wife wanted to see a bear.. ya right! i dont even think we saw any deer. saw a lot of slot machines though :yikes:*


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Wiggy,

Going to have 3 or 4 fryers going with fish or taters. Might be best to go with a 5 gallon deal. Peanut, veggy, conola doesn't really matter to me. Get what ever you can find that is affordable.

Fishing has been good when I can get out. If you head over this way get in touch with me. I may not get out often, but network with a bunch of guys that fish regularly. I can point you in the right direction.

Joe


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

sheeezzzz if i can ever get a few days off to acutally GO FISHING, i'll be heading over with the boat and do some fishin. i gotta buddy that fishes there all the time too. he's big into the michigan walleye fishing club stuff. we did a couple tourneys with those guys last year and had a blast. just need more than a day off. right now, i have no critter gettin jobs goin, so its only the golf course thats taking up my time now. but i will get over there.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Thought I would bring this back up to the top. Convention is getting closer every day and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

sure would be nice if you fellow trappers would bring me some bear bait to the convention. i checked all over up here at the local donut shops, and they either give their stale donuts to food banks, and re-cycle their donut oil.... grrrrrrrrrr what is a crazy baitless bear hunter to do? :rant:


----------



## PWOG (Jun 24, 2007)

Wiggler said:


> sure would be nice if you fellow trappers would bring me some bear bait to the convention. i checked all over up here at the local donut shops, and they either give their stale donuts to food banks, and re-cycle their donut oil.... grrrrrrrrrr what is a crazy baitless bear hunter to do? :rant:


They could Buy a bear bait ball


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

lol one of my local neighbors should give me a deal on that giant sucker and i might get it!:yikes:


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Wiggler said:


> sure would be nice if you fellow trappers would bring me some bear bait to the convention. i checked all over up here at the local donut shops, and they either give their stale donuts to food banks, and re-cycle their donut oil.... grrrrrrrrrr what is a crazy baitless bear hunter to do? :rant:


 

Wig I have never done any bizz with these guys but i did a quick google search and found there site they are located in Pinconning, Michigan Prices dont look to bad really. 


http://www.bearsbait.com/index.html


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

kristie said:


> Is it friday yet???


I'm loading the ride up right now! Whats on the a agenda for tonights campfire? I heard were having smelt tartar! :evilsmile

Griff


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I just pulled into Lima, where is the convention at?????


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> I just pulled into Lima, where is the convention at?????


 Been into the pie already?:tdo12:

Griff


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

griffondog said:


> Been into the pie already?:tdo12:
> 
> Griff


I'm just so darned excited..... :lol:



See you guys tomorrow morning. I am bummed I only get tomorrow morning to hang out. I am thinking next year I need to camp there to get the whole "experience"...

I'll be the good looking guy with a NMU hat on.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just drove over there for a minute, through torrential downpours. They've been doing some work and it's muddy and lots of puddles.

See ya all in the morning.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*any dry spots to pitch a tent? :help:*


----------



## hunting farmer (Dec 31, 2008)

Can anyone give me a address or how to get to the convention? This will be my first year going i will be there Saturday.


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

It's at the fairgrounds in Evart, Looks like you can get on 10 in Midland and follow it across 27 west to Evart. Evarts not very big, You can't miss the fairgrounds. Turn north at the grocery store.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

multibeard said:


> yup It is off of 131
> 
> What is it off 127 or 75. I guess it would be 10 west.
> 
> *ROB* is comming down 127 from the UP


127 & US 10 = Clare



multibeard said:


> Throw that GPS off the Mac Bridge and learn to read a map!!!!!  It is 10 going through Evart but may be called Lud Ave in Evart.
> 
> Remind me to tell you about getting lost on the Stonington Penninsula with only a copmpas and a map.


GPS for the car or truck ... $250.

Riding the backroads to an MTA convention with Multi ...... Priceless. :evil:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Mister ED said:


> Riding the backroads to an MTA convention with Multi ...... Priceless. :evil:


You should have rode home with me that day. That was the priceless experiance. You gonna make it or not. You could come over to H. C. and help me husk corn tomorrow.

We shouldn't run out this year.


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

By the time Rob gets done riding around the loop de loops off of 127 he'll be lucky to know which way is west.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

multibeard said:


> You should have rode home with me that day. That was the priceless experiance. You gonna make it or not. You could come over to H. C. and help me husk corn tomorrow.
> 
> We shouldn't run out this year.


I'm hoping to make it ... I have a slider and a 2'x6' fixed window to replace tomorrow. Window is out and new sill is cut & milled. Skipped 2 nails on the door unit with the saws-all .... one on each side to hold it in place for the night. Need to replace the bottom studs on both. So hopefully I do not run into any issues tomorrow and can get them both installed and sealed up. Sounds easy, but due to the house being timber framed ... the construction is less than typical.

I would help husk ... but then I woldn't get this done!! How many dozen you pick up? I did 5 dz for my daughters 4-H group at the fair last week.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

johnd said:


> By the time Rob gets done riding around the loop de loops off of 127 he'll be lucky to know which way is west.


 He's a Yooper .... he don't know east from west anyway,:lol:


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Mister ED said:


> He's a Yooper .... he don't know east from west anyway,:lol:


 Ahhh dang i had a big thing typed out but hit the wrong button oh well that is what pie does to you:lol:

For you guys coming tomorrow or Sat you may have to come in the second entrance the first one is getting worked on they ho[pe to have it done early in the morning tomorrow


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

hunting farmer said:


> Can anyone give me a address or how to get to the convention? This will be my first year going i will be there Saturday.


 

The address i used in the gps was 101 Recreation Ave
Evart, MI 49631-9374
(231) 734-5481


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Well it is raining right now gonna see if i picked a good spot or not will know in the morning if i am swimming lmao


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

See everyone tomorrow night

Dave


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Dave Lyons said:


> See everyone tomorrow night
> 
> Dave



i'll check under every truck i walk by.:lol:


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Bill if you were under the tall pines right by the gate i dont know if you will be able to get back in there this year.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Wizard3686 said:


> Bill if you were under the tall pines right by the gate i dont know if you will be able to get back in there this year.



allready full? mike was supposed to save me a spot. car is packed and where planning to head out around noon. see you guys around 3.


----------

